# Clear Wood Varnish



## Ghullayl (Apr 1, 2013)

I have been checking my local shops and stores (D I Y ) for Polyurethane to coat my Home Made Slingshot as Hrawk suggested in her post for finishes. I even checked local super stores and they had none . What i would like to ask is , Is it ok to use clear wood varnish as a finish instead of Polyurethane as i have been unable to find any locally ? and was suggested to me by a craftsman that clear varnish does the same job as the polyurethane.

Thank you in advance for any info or comments on this matter , cheers .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol Hrawks a bloke 
That will work, to coat the piece, you could also use a clear lacquer too.. they all have their own benefits or characteristics. . I think laq finishes harder, but poly is more durable to dampness and wear etc..


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Clear wood varnish usually is polyurethane. It will work fine.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ghullayl said:


> What i would like to ask is , Is it ok to use clear wood varnish as a finish instead of Polyurethane as i have been unable to find any locally ? and was suggested to me by a craftsman that clear varnish does the same job as the polyurethane.


Totally ok.

Here I have used a cheap aerosol spray can of a Marine Varnish to finish this one.

I like the marine grade varnish better as it has the highest strength and UV protection.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I found a cool vid while looking for the above pic:


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23574-finishing-top-coat/

this answers many questions


----------



## Ghullayl (Apr 1, 2013)

ty for Info ans sorry Hrawk because of your pic i thought you were a lady . My bad and ty dude for not being offeneded


----------

